# XML file lässt sich in Eclipse nicht erstellen



## Strim (11. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

eigentlich müsste ich doch wenn ich auf ein Projekt klicke mit New->Other... ein XML-File erstellen können. Allerdings ist XML in dieser Liste bei mir nicht vorhanden.
Googeln hat mich nicht schlauer gemacht, wie installiere ich XML für Eclipse? Scheint bei mir nicht vorhanden zu sein.

MfG
Tim


----------



## turtle (11. Jan 2014)

Welche Eclipse Version hast du installiert?

Ich nehme eigentlich immer *Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers*, wobei EE für Enterprise Edition steht.

Ich vermute das du die Classic Edition geladen hast.


----------



## Strim (11. Jan 2014)

Das wars, danke.


----------

